# vf engineering



## DropTheHammer (Oct 24, 2005)

i was looking into getting a supercharger , on my 2003 xi, and wanted to kno how good they are,, they seem goos from what they say has any one delt with them? im picky when it comes to the cars computer system


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

I have, they do great work. was there a question you had? maybe I can help find an answer. 

I will be getting my 2001 E46S54 Mroadster supercharged after next week. THis will be the 2nd car will have done for me.


----------



## DropTheHammer (Oct 24, 2005)

dont think i have many questions, just how they are.. maybe ... how is gas milage? thats all i can think about so far


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

MPG should be slightly better than before the install. As long and you are not racing the car you will see about a 5 - 15 % increase in MPG.


----------



## DropTheHammer (Oct 24, 2005)

how will the trans hold up with the added power?? and the transfer case ect???


----------



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

firedwg1 said:


> I have, they do great work. was there a question you had? maybe I can help find an answer.
> 
> I will be getting my 2001 E46S54 Mroadster supercharged after next week. THis will be the 2nd car will have done for me.


Who is doing the install...VF?


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

VF is doing the install

I don't think you will find a problem with the transfer-case. VFE is only doing a mild application... 6PSI ~ 40% increases in power. There are reconmenadations for the track such as bigger brakes, clutch,supension and much more. Street driving, most of us are not racing for very long or we would end up in jail and have to pay traffic fines. Being built is nice but its exspensive and can be over kill for the street. So the answer would be It depends what you want to do with you car and how much $$ you have to blow.


----------



## theman1990 (May 14, 2006)

Do you have a link to them?


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

Here you go

www.vf-engineering.com


----------



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

I bit the bullet and got a VF supercharger. I can say their customer service is top notch! Any issues and they are right there to help out.


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

Thats great Imsure you will enjoy the kit


----------

